# Contador descendente con ic 4029



## pibe_tigre (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola:

Necesito hacer un contador descendente de un digito (de 9 a 0) con un 4029 y un 4511, lo hice  y no me anduvo , por eso recurro a uds, para ver si me pueden ayudar a hacerlo porque es para una trabajo practico grupal y no logro hacelo andar 


Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Sep 5, 2008)

Se podria poner un acceso al datasheet del integrado en cuestión cuando se solicita información sobre algo especifico o el esquema del circuito. Este ultimo es el más interesante.

La solución la tienes facil si has montado bien el circuito: El IC es defectuoso. Cosa bastante rara, por cierto.


----------



## xicofilth (Sep 5, 2008)

hola pibe
yo he ocupado varias veces estos integrados
para hacerlo decendente el pin 10 va conetado a negativo
para hacer que cuente conectale un 555 astable
al pin 15.
las entradas de preajuste o jam van a negativo
en el decodificador 45 11 tienes que conectar a positivo parece el 3y el 4
yel 5 a positivo ira a positivo
o algo pruebalo y eso ya po chaooooooo.


----------



## pibe_tigre (Sep 5, 2008)

gracias por contestar.

aca dejo los link de las hojas de datos-:  http://www.standardics.nxp.com/products/hef/datasheet/hef4029b.pdf

http://www.doctronics.co.uk/pdf_files/4511.pdf


----------



## El nombre (Sep 6, 2008)

En la tabla de la pag 5 del 4029 queda muy claro como tienes que polarizar los pines de la configuración. Por tanto deberias postear tu montaje (esquema) para ver lo que haces mal.
Pueden ser tantas cosas que decir algo seria "por decir algo" 
Revisa tu configuración de pines y verás como algo haces mal. 
Como usas dos Igual este funciona correctamente y no visualizas por el 4511.
Supongo que lo estas simulando, asi que mira si las salidas del 4029 van creciendo o disminuyendo... 
Analiza los CI por separado.

Saludos
Gracias por el posteo ya que así es más facil ayudar (por lo menos para mi)


----------



## santi21 (Nov 28, 2012)

Buenas tardes,
Soy medio primerizo en esto de electrónica.
Estoy armando un contador descendente que comienza en 30 y al llegar a 00 suena una bocina.
Estuve leyendo los foros y llegué a realizar un circuito con dos cd4029, dos 7447 y dos 7seg de ánodo común.
Ya logré programarlo para que comience en 30, pero aquí aparece mi problema: al comenzar la cuenta regresiva pasa de 30 a 39 (dado que la señal de salida del cd4029 referido a unidades comienza en alta).
Hay alguna forma sencilla de solucionarlo o debo usar otro integrado?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola.










Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola santi21

Lo primero que te recomendaría es o utilizar solo IC’s de la familia CMOS(CD4xxx) o solo de la familia TTL(74xxx).
En la simulaciones, casi en todos, funcionan bien esas mezclas de familia pero cuando se arman en la realidad es cuando vienen los problemas.

Tambien se mira en tu esquema que no tienes las resistencias limitadoras para los segmentos de los Display’s
Hay otras cosas por mejorar en tu circuito.

Pero aparte, el punto es que no cuenta como tu esperabas: de 30 a 00.
Lo que está con líneas rojas es lo que le faltaría a tu circuito.

No se porque utilizas tantos conmutadores LOGICSTATE tal vez para experimentar con ellos en las entradas del 4029 y el 7447.

Como no mencionas que debe hacer el contador cuando llegue a cero el que te adjunto cuenta cíclicamente de 30 a 00. solo te falta que cuando detectar que cuando llegue a 00 suene una bocina.

Para otra ocasión además de adjuntar una imagen de tu circuito adjunta también el archivo que se genera con tu simulador comprimiéndolo primero. Para ahorrar tiempo al hacer el circuito basado en una imagen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Nov 28, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas!
Tal como tú dices (MrCarlos) estaba testeando el sistema con los LOGICSTATE's.
Gracias por el consejo de no mezclar los CMOS con los TTL.
El archivo lo subí de esa manera porque tengo una version Demo del ISIS, por lo que no me permite guardar los archivos. Estuve buscando una versión completa pero no encontré.
En cuanto pueda testeo el archivo que me mandaste y te cuento como funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola santi21

Probablemente entrando a la página de Labcenter encuentres algo.
http://www.labcenter.com/index.cfm

son, digamos, muy caros esos simuladores. 
Tal vez por aquí encuentres cómo solucionar el problema de no poder guardar tus proyectos.
Me refiero a este foro, puedes utilizar el BUSCADOR del foro por la descripción PROTEUS o ISIS.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Nov 29, 2012)

MrCarlos, ya pude resolver el tema del simulador. Gracias!
Respecto al contador sigo si poder pasar de 30 a 29..


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola santi21

Efectivamente el esquema adjunto tiene ese problema.
Vi tu mensaje en el área administrativa llamada Moderación.

Dame un poco de tiempo a ver que te puedo recomendar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Nov 29, 2012)

MrCarlos, no se por qué pero lo logré!
Si encontrás eso que dijiste sería de mucha ayuda, pues no se si esto funciona únicamente en el simulador o también lo hará en la realidad cuando lo pruebe.
Tal como te comuniqué antes soy medio limitado en esto de la electrónica y quisiera saber si el circuito que te adjunto está bien hecho.
Si puedes hacerlo, tómate todo el tiempo que te sea necesario.

Quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de lograr "calibrar" el 555 para que la señal de salida sea en segundos. (o tal vez hay una forma más sencilla de lograr los impulsos de 1 segundo)

Te agradezco por toda la ayuda recibida y gracias por la atención!



Me olvidaba el archivo..


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola santi21

Luego no es solamente que cuente descendentemente de 30 a 00 cíclicamente.
Sino también con sus botones: Stop, Pause, Play.
Cuando recién corres la simulación se enciende, en los Display’s, 09.
Cualquiera Botón que presiones Pause o Play no hace nada el circuito.
Si presionas el botón Stop los Display’s cambian a 30.
Si presionas el Botón Play empieza a contar descendentemente 30, 29, 28. llega a 00 y luego a 30 para detenerse
Vuelves a presionar el Botón Play y hace lo mismo que se dice en la linea anterior.
El Botón de Pausa detiene el conteo.

Buen diseño creo que lograste tu objetivo.
Lo que haces con el 4049 y el 4082 es una compuerta NAND de 4 entradas. Podrías reemplazarlos por una sola que sería 4012.
Utilizas 2 4043 pudiendo utilizar solo uno pues este IC tiene 4 Flip-Flip Tipo R-S internamente.
Es más fácil ajustar el potenciómetro RV1 si lo cambias por el que se llama POT-HG. Pero te falta conectar el cursor de ese potenciómetro a uno de los extremos de él mismo.

Para calcular las resistencias y los capacitores del 555 hay un programa para PC el cual puedes encontrar, bajar e instalar en tu PC indagando en Google.com

En fin, déjame reacomodar los diferentes dispositivos en tu esquema. Y posteriormente subiré tu diseño

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Ene 24, 2013)

Disculpen, estuve medio desaparecido, pero llegaron los exámenes y vieron que se complica..
MrCarlos, quisiera saber si lograste hacer lo que me habías dicho en el post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-descendente-ic-4029-a-16045/#post743378

Te agradezco desde ya.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola santi21

La verdad no recuerdo que tratara de lograr hacer algo en este tema.
Lo que entiendo por los mensajes que se generaron en este tema es que pretendes hacer un contador descendente de 30 a 00 y cuando llegue a 00 encienda una alarma.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Ene 24, 2013)

Segun tu dijiste aqui


MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola santi21
> 
> ...
> Lo que haces con el 4049 y el 4082 es una compuerta NAND de 4 entradas. Podrías reemplazarlos por una sola que sería 4012.
> ...



No entiendo exactamente a que te refieres cuando dices eso.
El diseño está en un post un poco más arriba. Si no lo encuentras lo puedo subir de nuevo.

Mientras sigo investigando para intentar lograrlo.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola santi21

Bueno ya no continué reacomodando los diferentes dispositivos en tu esquema, por lo tanto no subí tu diseño.

A lo que me refería en aquel entonces es a lo que se mira en el dibujo adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Ene 25, 2013)

Dale, muchas gracias!
Re-acomodo esos componentes entonces.

Saludos


----------

